# Skyscrapercity no Wikipedia (precisa-se artigo em português!)



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Já foram criados artigos sobre o SSC no Wikipedia em diversas línguas, mas falta o Português.
Alguém está interessado em fazê-lo?

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/SkyscraperCity


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Temos que fazer... mas não temos nenhum texto em inglês para copiar :lol: é só línguas difíceis.


----------



## Viriatuus (Dec 3, 2007)

^^

Italiano difícil...?:bash: Mesmo o neerlandês...


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

A ideia melhor se calhar é fazer como no artigo em holandês: uma parte sobre o SSC geral e outra sobre o forum tuga, também merecemos os nossos 15 minutos de fama!


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Viriatuus said:


> ^^
> 
> Italiano difícil...?:bash: Mesmo o neerlandês...


Amanhã posso traduzir pelo italiano 
Preciso é de saber o que escrever sobre o fórum tuga... 

Já comecei a tradução, fui buscar info das páginas em holandês e italiano...


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Podemos falar do tuga numa 2ª fase...


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Lino said:


> Amanhã posso traduzir pelo italiano
> Preciso é de saber o que escrever sobre o fórum tuga...
> 
> Já comecei a tradução, fui buscar info das páginas em holandês e italiano...


o italiano é muito fraquinho, o holandês parece-me bem melhor estruturado.


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Mas do holandês só percebo aqui e ali e lendo e decifrando umas coisas pelo Deutsch... i'll try...


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Bem, leiam, mandem bitaites e corrijam o que estiver errado!


*SkyscraperCity*

Skyscrapercity é um fórum de Internet dedicado aos arranha-céus e ao desenvolvimento urbano de todo o mundo. É o resultado da junção de diversos fóruns já existentes, existindo desde 11 de Setembro de 2002 e dele fazem parte cerca de 280.000 membros e contam-se mais de 23 milhões de posts / comentários. O criador e administrador principal é Jan Klerks, originário de Roterdão, nos Países Baixos.

O fórum é suportado pela vBulletin, um sistema de gestão de fóruns, da Jelsoft Enterprises, e divide-se em diversas secções:

*World Development News e World Forums:* aqui discute-se os arranha-céus, as questões de urbanismo e a mobilidade dos cidadãos, conhecendo-se ainda projectos de construção de todo o mundo.

*Photo Forums e Urban Photo Contest:* Aqui divulga-se trabalhos de fotografia da autoria dos membros, avalia-se fotografias e conhece-se o mundo através das lentes dos membros.

*Continental Forums:* dividido pelos 5 continentes, divide-se em países ou territórios do mundo para discussão a nível local.

*Skybar:* Aqui fala-se de temas gerais, discute-se o fórum e os membros mostram os seus trabalhos artísticos dedicados ao urbanismo.

*Sub-fórum Português:*
Com *[QUANTOS?]* membros Portugueses, o sub-fórum luso dedica-se à discussão do urbanismo e da arquitectura em Portugal. Existem sub-secções regionais (Norte, Porto, Centro, Lisboa, Sul e Ilhas) em que se fala de urbanismo e de projectos, além de haver threads / tópicos dedicados à divulgação das localidades de cada região. 
Encontram-se, ainda, uma sub-secção dedicada aos transportes rodoviários, ferroviários e aéreos, o Além-Fronteiras / Around The World onde se divulga o resto do mundo, uma outra dedicada à fotografia, onde se pode participar num concurso semanal de fotografia urbana e não urbana e, finalmente o Café, onde se conversa sobre temas gerais, abordando-se os assuntos mais sérios no Majestic. 

O fórum português cresceu bastante desde a sua origem, dando-lhe direito a um fórum próprio tornando-o mais visível, como se pode ver pelas visitas constantes de membros estrangeiros, sendo já, alguns, da casa.


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

Obrigado pela tradução. Quanto ao número de foristas, só te aconselho a não pedires ao DPT...


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Mas alguém da admin deve ter dados concretos... Reflex, Johnny?


----------



## _Rick_ (Nov 3, 2007)

Acho que em geral está bem Lino mas eu faria algumas alterações nalgumas frases para "polir" melhor o discurso.

Por exemplo, em vez da primeira frase no início poria:

"Skyscrapercity é um forum de discussão internacional na internet centrado no tema do urbanismo. Tal como o nome indica, um dos temas principais é o desenvolvimento de construções em altura (arranha-céus) embora sejam abordados temas tão diversos como transportes e infraestruturas urbanas, turismo, cidadania e fotografia entre outros."

É só um exemplo. Não tem de ser esta frase. Mas acho que se poderia desenvolver um pouco aquela frase.

Também acho que cria um bocado de confusão entre o que se chama de "fórum", "sub-fórum" ou "secção", "sub secção". Talvez se devesse uniformizar. Por exemplo a frase "O fórum português cresceu bastante desde a sua origem, dando-lhe direito a um fórum próprio" parece-me um bocado contraditória. Ou dizes "a secção portuguesa" passou a ser "fórum próprio" (e mesmo assim não sei se é correcto dizê-lo pois é na mesma uma secção). Ou se já havia um fórum português próprio que cresceu, então não passou a haver um fórum portugues próprio depois disso. Quem é do skyscrapercity há algum tempo percebe o que queres dizer mas quem não está a par duvido que perceba. :dunno:


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

"direito a um sub-fórum próprio..." sorry... fiz isto com insónias...


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Depois temos que meter os links :yes:


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Bom trabalho!kay:



Lino said:


> Mas alguém da admin deve ter dados concretos... Reflex, Johnny?


Infelizmente não há forma de saber o número de forumers por localização, apenas no total. Se nos basearmos nos censos que têm sido feitos, os números variam entre 175 e cerca de 350, portanto o número real deve andar na casa dos 200 e pouco.


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

Não se esqueçam de colocar uma secção para os Forumers Ilustres.

Se quiserem posso dar uma ajuda com a lista.
Se não quiserem não faz mal, eu sei alterar páginas da Kinkipedia.


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Desde que ponhas a tua foto...


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Ainda bem que não existia um artigo em português porque assim é possivel fazer uma coisa decente. Para não ser como o costume na wikipedia, em que os artigos em inglês quase não cabem de tão grandes e depois quando mudamos para português há 2 linhas sobre o mesmo assunto.


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Mas mesmo se existisse seria sempre passível de ser editado...


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Então e ninguém quer ir avançando já para a criação do artigo a partir desse texto do Lino, nem que depois com o tempo se vá melhorando...


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

A_Voz_Da_Figueira said:


> Obrigado pela tradução. Quanto ao número de foristas, só te aconselho a não pedires ao DPT...


Que grande lata! Em que te baseias para dizer isso? No facto de eu acrescentar apenas membros do Porto? Eu acrescento os membros do Porto porque é o fórum ao qual mais vou, e como tal, aquele onde estou mais ciente de quem entra.

É sabido que os de Coimbra também só adicionam os de Coimbra, e não te vejo a afirmar para não confiar em alguém de Coimbra, quanto ao número de foristas. 

És mas é bastante faccioso. "Adoro" o tipo de pessoal que quando não lhe agrada um facto, inventam coisas de algum modo, fazerem crer os outros que esse facto é uma mentira. 

Em ti, pelos vistos, é que ninguém pode confiar para dizer seja o que for... todo aquele que faz acusações falsas não merece qualquer credibilidade. Haja paciência...


----------



## sybrenp (May 24, 2008)

A tradução esta bem feito, bom trabalho! 
Faltava é a parte dos google ads, vem aqui:

_Orginal_
Het bekijken, aanmelden en posten in de fora is geheel gratis. Opbrengsten haalt men uit de zogenoemde Google Ads, tekstadvertenties beheerd door zoekmachine Google. Dit was een maatregel omdat het oorspronkelijk 'hobby-project' erg groot was geworden en daardoor onbetaalbaar bleek.

_Tradução_
Ver, se juntar ao e postar no foro é totalmente gratuito. Os rendimentos vem dos tal chamados Google Ads, publicidade em texto administrado pelo Google. Isto foi uma medida por causa do projecto inicial se ter tornado muito grande e parecer impagavel.


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> Que grande lata! Em que te baseias para dizer isso? No facto de eu acrescentar apenas membros do Porto? Eu acrescento os membros do Porto porque é o fórum ao qual mais vou, e como tal, aquele onde estou mais ciente de quem entra.
> 
> É sabido que os de Coimbra também só adicionam os de Coimbra, e não te vejo a afirmar para não confiar em alguém de Coimbra, quanto ao número de foristas.
> 
> ...


Dani, quando vi a tua discussão no tópico dos censos e a seguir vi a tradução do Lino a perguntar o número de membros, resolvi adicionar uma pequena brincadeira. Nada de mal. Desculpa se te ofendi.


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> Que grande lata! Em que te baseias para dizer isso? No facto de eu acrescentar apenas membros do Porto? Eu acrescento os membros do Porto porque é o fórum ao qual mais vou, e como tal, aquele onde estou mais ciente de quem entra.
> 
> É sabido que os de Coimbra também só adicionam os de Coimbra, e não te vejo a afirmar para não confiar em alguém de Coimbra, quanto ao número de foristas.
> 
> ...


Welcome back, entrada de rompante, heim? Talvez às vezes não fosse mau de todo não levares as coisas tanto a peito, acho que toda a gente percebeu de que se tratava de uma brincadeira. Pelos vistos tu não. E já agora, se tiveres alguma coisa a acrescentar ao tópico, era bem-vindo!


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

É necessário os google ads?

Ok, uma tradução mais portuguezmente correcta a partir do neerlandês, e obrigado por a teres feito que poupas uns minutos a ler...

Note-se que aderir e participar no fórum é totalmente gratuito. Os rendimentos vêm dos Google Ads, no topo da página, com publicidade em texto administrada pelo Google. 
Esta medida foi tomada pelo facto de o projecto inicial se ter alargado bastante além, tendo surgido necessidade de o sustentar.

Que tal?


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Sinceramente não creio que para alguém que vá ao wikipedia procurar uma informação genérica sobre o SSC lhe interesse a questão monetária...


----------



## sybrenp (May 24, 2008)

Mas temos que ser completo, ha muita informação no Wiki que não interessa a ninguem :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Lino said:


> Bem, leiam, mandem bitaites e corrijam o que estiver errado!
> 
> (...)
> 
> O fórum português cresceu bastante desde a sua origem, dando-lhe direito a um fórum próprio tornando-o mais visível, como se pode ver pelas visitas constantes de membros estrangeiros, sendo já, alguns, da casa.


Decididamente não colocava essa parte a dizer que alguns já são da casa. Parece-me uma afirmação um pouco "casual" de mais para o artigo.


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

também concordo. podia-se dizer simplesmente que alguns são já visitantes habituais.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

ou não dizer nada disso.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

O que podemos dizer, e é verdade, é que este fórum difere dos outros no número de posts médio dos restantes.

Em fóruns que já vi, aqueles que têm muito tem 4mil, aqui os que têm muito têm 40mil. 

Dizer algo do género:



> POSTS
> 
> O Skyscrapercity tem uma particularidade em relação a outros fóruns da internet. O número médio de posts é várias vezes superior àquilo que habitualmente se vê noutros espaços semelhantes. Isto deve-se ao facto deste fórum debater temas da actualidade em variadíssimas vertentes, o que atrai muita gente a usá-lo para conversar. Isto faz com que este fórum não tenha apenas um grande número de users, mas também de posts. O user mais activo conta já com quase 50mil posts.
> 
> ...



Deste modo, mostraríamos uma tabela simples e rápida de consultar, que mostraria a quem visse o artigo o panorama geral do quão se fala aqui. Com isso, ficaria implícito que alguns "são da casa", e também, o facto de haver muita gente a falar muito.


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

eu até gosto da tua ideia dpt, mas acho difícil de aplicar. eu, por exemplo, daqui a uns tempos posso aos mais de dois mil. e há mais gente assim. seria difícil de manter actualizado, senão impossível.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Isso é só para os números mais baixos. Acima de 10mil as coisas mudam muito lentamente. 

E mesmo acima de mil é fácil de ir actualizando. Abaixo de mil é que ficaria chato.


Mas lembra-te duma coisa: no Wikipedia há dados de CIDADES com CENSUS2001. Ou seja, se em coisas de facto importantes como cidades nos damos ao luxo de actualizar de 10 em 10 anos. Num fórum, não há necessidade intrínseca de manter sempre actualizado. 

Ou seja, faz-se a lista, e diz-se a data de actualização. De quando a quando... actualiza-se! Posso dizer que perdi cerca de 10 minutos a fazer isto. Perder 10 minutos de 6 em 6 meses não é grave. Ou mesmo de mês a mês 

Digo isto porque acho interessante mostrar valores abaixo de mil, porque por aí tem-se um panorama mais abrangente. 500 posts pode não parecer muito aqui, mas noutros fóruns não é muito comum veres tipos com mais de 500 posts. E aqui pessoal com 500 posts há aos pacotes. E isso é interessante de ser mostrado.


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Parece-me interessante explorar esse lado, Daniel!kay:
Porém, sobra-nos 2 hipóteses: ou reduziamos os parâmetros dos forumers com poucos posts (p.ex eliminar o 10 e o 50 ou mesmo o 10, 50 e 100) e assim conseguiriamos ter os dados melhor actualizados ou então depois da tabela escrever (Dados de Junho de 2009) e de vez em quando irmos actualizando.

Então e era interessante fazer uma tabela parcial para os forumers portugueses [nesse caso seria necessariamente para os que teriam um número de posts alto, a partir dos 1000, p.ex ou abrir um parentesis à frente dos parametros mais altos dessa tabela com (x portugueses)]?


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

Acho que bastava fazer um da parte portuguesa. O resto é muito grande.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Estás enganado. Dado que o user list é geral, é muito mais rápido "dissecar" de imediato o número total do que um qualquer número de um qualquer sub-universo.

Além de que, apesar do artigo ser em português, refere-se ao fórum, e não à secção portuguesa.

Até porque, convenhamos, uma grande percentagem daqueles que procuram artigos em português são brasileiros.


Agora uma coisa é certa: no artigo podemos fazer referência aos subforuns portugueses e brasileiros. Acho que sim


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

A minha ideia seria fazer 1 artigo geral que contemplasse uma subsecção dedicada ao forum português e outra ao forum brasileiro, mas aí iria possivelmente falar com o gutooo para ele ver se alguém por lá está interessado em fazer a parte dedicada ao forum brasileiro.

Então e se os dados portugueses ficassem na parte do forum português?


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Eu acho que poderíamos incluir o número de foristas registados por distrito (aquilo que está no thread do Census)

Mas só o número de users registados senao ficava uma lista mt grande. 

Tipo:
Viana do Castelo: X
Braga: X
etc


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Pois, ficava muito grande. E se dividissemos por NUTS II em vez de por distrito? Assim a lista ficava mais pequena...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

propunha a divisão por freguesias, k acham? :cheers:


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Nunca criei/editei nenhum artigo no wikipedia, portanto pensava inclusivamente que bastava criar uma entrada numa determinada lingua para aparecer automaticamente os links nas outras línguas...

Podes ver aqui as outras linguas que já existem:
http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/SkyscraperCity


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Não me levem a mal de estar a insistir nisto (mas é só mesmo porque não percebo nada disto...), mas há alguma forma de pôr o link em português nos artigos de outras linguas para mais conectividade?


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

^^Basta editares as páginas dos outros países e meteres lá o link


----------



## Fabius_ (Feb 10, 2007)

Reflex said:


> Nunca criei/editei nenhum artigo no wikipedia, portanto pensava inclusivamente que bastava criar uma entrada numa determinada lingua para aparecer automaticamente os links nas outras línguas...


Esse serviço é feito manualmente ou por _bots_, algo como robôs controlados por usuários, destinados a tarefas repetitivas.


----------



## Zaboraski (Aug 26, 2008)

rpc08 said:


> PS: O "*filtro de spam*" da Wikipedia *bloqueia-me o endereço do site*, diz que está referenciado como spam :nuts:
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


Parece que fizeram uma gambiarra que deu certo, colocaram o link do site do skyscrapercity como página *cache* do Google :nuts:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Quem é que já foi avacalhar?...hno:

_Fórum Português
Com mais de 250 membros portugueses, o sub-fórum luso dedica-se à discussão do urbanismo e da arquitectura em Portugal. Existem seis sub-secções regionais (Norte, Porto, Centro, Lisboa, Sul e Ilhas) em que se fala de urbanismo e de projectos, para além da existência de tópicos dedicados à divulgação das localidades de cada região.

Existem ainda uma sub-secção dedicada aos transportes rodoviários, ferroviários e aéreos (denominada "Transportes e Infraestruturas") uma dedicada aos assuntos internacionais, Além-Fronteiras, uma outra dedicada à fotografia, onde se pode participar num concurso semanal de fotografia urbana e não urbana e, finalmente, o Café, um espaço aberto à conversa acerca de temas gerais, e onde os assuntos mais sérios são abordados no "Majestic", *assim nomeado em homenagem ao conhecido café Majestic no Porto, cidade capital de uma área metropolitana sem paralelo na Peninsula Ibérica com quase 4.000.000 de pessoas concentrados numa malha urbana continua.*

Pelo facto de o sub-fórum português ser bastante dinâmico e de se encontrar em constante crescimento, este foi recentemente deslocalizado para a página inicial do SkyscraperCity._


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

^^É sempre o mesmo...tem que haver sempre alguém a estragar o trabalho dos outros hno: Apagado.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Quem? 

Não é óbvio que foi o Sky11? :lol:

É que há certos casos em que eu acho, mas não ponho as mãos no fogo. Neste caso é tão claro como a água :lol:

Com franqueza...


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Independentemente de teres razão ou não, acho um pouco de baixo nível o teu post...


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Porquê? Por estar a acusá-lo sem ter certeza *absoluta*?

Tipo... ele já usou essa expressão exactamente igual aqui no fórum. Já para não falar que é mesmo o tipo de humor do sky11. Humor crítico, e claro, sem grande piada.


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Pode vir aí um bacano qualquer e ter a certezinha absoluta que foste tu, eu ou outro gajo qualquer a escrevê-lo... e chegar aqui e dizê-lo. E depois vir outro e outro e outro com posts do género and so on and so on and so on... Acho só desnecessário certo tipo de coisas, só isso...


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

é pá, não critiquem o sky11. Fui eu que fiz isso.


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Foscasse... o artigo deveria ser editado para apagar essa treta, trancado e pronto...


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

Ainda não percebi muito bem o que está aki em discusão mas já vi que o forumer sky11 foi considerado culpado de qualquer coisa que aconteceu :wtf:
Já dei instruções aos meus advogados para não recorrerem pois a sentença é inequivoca e entretanto vou tomar um martini e reflectir nas coisas boas da vida (real).


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Proponho que se tranque o artigo. Senão estas brincadeiras de criança vão estar sempre a acontecer.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Trancar é o melhor!

Poderíamos também meter em links os diferentes subforuns como fizeram os brasucas.


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Ficava realmente mais organizado...


----------



## Fabius_ (Feb 10, 2007)

Não há mais tempo.
O artigo acabou de ser eliminado, às 10:49 (14:49 pelo horário português).
A Wikipédia tem dessas coisas, parece que foi pela infringência de uma das regras de eliminação rápida: spam, propaganda ou proselitismo.


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Não percebi, afinal que raio se passou?? E porquê só o artigo em português??:bash:


----------



## Fabius_ (Feb 10, 2007)

Reflex said:


> Não percebi, afinal que raio se passou??


Eles têm critérios (com base numa documentação extensa) que estabelecem as razões pelas quais se pode apagar um artigo. Se um editor propuser que o artigo seja posto em eliminação rápida por desobedecer a algum dos 20 critérios, um administrador verá a pertinência da proposta e julgando-a adequada, efetivará prontamente a eliminação.

Certamente foi este o caso do artigo sobre o Skyscrapercity. Algum editor julgou-o inadequado, propôs a sua eliminação rápida a algum administrador, que a efetivou no ato.

Ademais, o povo de lá às vezes toma atitudes radicais. Se, por tudo que sabemos, o Skyscrapercity não é uma democracia, tampouco o é a Wikipédia. Muito choro e ranger de dentes surgem após decisões polêmicas. Isso acontece e muito em lugares que têm de manter a ordem e criam normas para garanti-la. Seja como for, essa eliminação fica registrada e se o artigo for criado novamente, pode ser eliminado sumariamente.



> E porquê só o artigo em português??:bash:


Cada Wikipédia é autônoma para agir, dentro dos princípios da comunidade. Nem todas têm os mesmos princípios, embora em geral eles sejam semelhantes. Dentro da autonomia, é facultada aos administradores eliminar versões locais de artigos existentes em outras Wikipédias, se estiverem em desacordo com os princípios básicos (falta de relevância, ausência de fontes, cópia literal de página de internet, spam, etc.).


----------

